
Gumroad is a year old, today. - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/gumroad-is-a-year-old-today/
======
Alex3917
Let's see... According to twitterholic the 1000th most-followed person on
twitter has 75,000 followers. That means the 10,000th most-followed person
probably has 7,500 followers, and the 100,000th most-followed person probably
has 750 followers. This means the market for this product probably caps out at
10,000 or so users who both have enough followers to really move the needle
and also something lots of people would want to buy. And that's probably
including Facebook, LinkedIN, G+, etc. as sales vectors also.

I love the idea behind gumroad in theory, but the problem is that now not only
do I need a great product but I need my own audience. This seems like one step
forwards two steps backwards.

That's not to say suggest that gumroad is on the wrong track, especially since
there are a lot of things you can do with this, but on its own I tend to be
extremely skeptical of any business that relies on their customers already
having lots of engaged followers.

~~~
xiaomei
I am building a solution which tries to solve the audience problem you refer
to. Let me know if you are interested in becoming an early user.

------
zinssmeister
I like this service more and more. The user experience is excellent and I
appreciate the fact that it supports multiple languages. Very impressed with
what Sahil did here in just 12 months.

------
tzz
I am more interested to know how you got all those investors to invest on your
service. Did they contact you after your launch on HN or do you have to reach
out for them yourself? How difficult was to convince them to invest?

~~~
citricsquid
[http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2012/04/03/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2012/04/03/businessinsiderhow-to-have-more-tha.DTL)

This is a relevant read

------
OoTheNigerian
Nice one buddy. I remember seeing your launch post. How much have you made
from your pencil?

~~~
makmanalp
Yeah, as a fellow prospective bootstrapper, I'd be interested in reading an
income report and maybe even writings about your learnings and experiences.

